# Weird bike!?!?!? heading to portland swap what to ask?



## gwad1970 (Jul 19, 2013)

I found this bike today at a yard sale. Its called a "Rapido Super Deluxe" Velamos ...Made in Czechoslovakia Dusty and cruddy brought it home and couldn't believe what came out from under the crud. Its an interesting bike for sure...lugged frame 20'' tires and rims. Rims are like the 1920's drop center rims with waffled edging. Three piece crank with the small crank center. Chain guard is reminiscent of a 40's 50's Roadmaster really cool tread on orig. tires. It has a very odd frame. it's in near showroom condition Chrome is absolutely perfect the rims are amazing and the fenders shine like a cadillac! The only flaws are a few scratches in the downtube. Has anyone heard of this bike before? I am heading to portland swap tomorrow and was wondering what to ask...any ideas? I'm working on pictures. Thanks Mike


----------



## gwad1970 (Jul 19, 2013)

*pictures as promised!*


----------



## Yo Jimbo (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice bike, I have that exact seat I picked up at a second hand store.


----------

